# web gun question



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

For those of you who use the hot glue web guns, how hard is the stuff to remove, if at all. Just wondering if it sticks too well to certain things or if it pulls off fairly easy. The budget didn't allow for one this year but it's on the list for '08.
TIA


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've found the glue to pull off easily.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Me too...*

Once it comes out of the gun, it cools very quickly and is able to be removed with little effort. I am picking up a "rubber cement" web spinner tonight and will report on the quality of the webs and ease of use.

I had a Minions webber C for the past couple of years and they work very well. The only downfall I could see is that temperature plays a BIG part in the amount of webbing you can spray. In Michigan, it gets fairly cold in October which made the gun cool very quickly and only allowed for small sections to be webbed at any time. If you are use this to detail specific props, your in good shape. If you are trying to web your entire yard or a large area with many props, make sure you get a larger web gun (higher wattage heater) as you will be frustrated becaue the gun will cool and you will have to wait until it reaches temperature again. The higher wattage guns are substantially more money.

One of the things we did was to make "base" webs out of fishing line. We would run a few lines down to the ground and then use the web gun to fill in which made them look really nice. If you try to use just the "gun" to make your webs it gets a bit "globby" and does not look realistic.

Just my $.02

Melty


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

Simple enough to remove in big gobbing handfuls.
What doesnt come right down, wipe your hand over and it will roll up.
What doesnt roll up, (very little) you should be able to pop off with your fingernail.
If it doesnt pop off with your fingernail easily, hit it with an icecube for 10-30 seconds and then pop it off.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks all! Appreciate the info.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with everything above, and great tip on stringing out fishing line first. The only time I had issues removing it is when I had cakes it on this without paying attention. But then I just rubbed it all off with a rolled up ball of other webbing I had taken down. So all in all, quite easy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you keep the rolled up webs afterwards, you can re-melt them in a glue pot and use it for future props.


----------



## Gory Corey (Nov 17, 2006)

I wouldnt suggest that with webbing from outdoors, or if you fullers earth powder it.

Too much crap gets in the webbing, and makes for having to deal with gobs of paint, leaves, twigs, dust and dirt, bird poo, bark, etc.

Webbing is so cheap if applied with a quality webber that you can finesse (ahem, like say MinionsWeb guns and the only fire safe food safe hot melts, wink wink nudge nudge  ). Heck, just use fresh sticks. With prices that run from 7 to 12 bucks a pound on glues, its silly trying remelt something you cant conveniently screen crud from.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I need to amend my statement. The webbing pulls off easily if done within a reasonable amount of time. 

I've had glue on one of my outdoor house lights for more than a month. I tried to remove some of it yesterday and the larger blobs were very difficult to remove from the glass. It may have been an issue because of the temperature but I'm not sure. The other odd thing I noticed was the color of the webbing. I don't know what kind of glue I was using but it had turned a glittering gold color in the sunlight.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not sure on that Haunt, I would think it's not UV protected, so the sun light discolors it??

A j, you can pick one of my WebCaster Guns anytime for $38.99 on the HauntForum special buys web page. Put it on your Christmas wish list?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Gory Corey said:


> I wouldnt suggest that with webbing from outdoors, or if you fullers earth powder it.
> 
> Too much crap gets in the webbing, and makes for having to deal with gobs of paint, leaves, twigs, dust and dirt, bird poo, bark, etc.
> 
> Webbing is so cheap if applied with a quality webber that you can finesse (ahem, like say MinionsWeb guns and the only fire safe food safe hot melts, wink wink nudge nudge  ). Heck, just use fresh sticks. With prices that run from 7 to 12 bucks a pound on glues, its silly trying remelt something you cant conveniently screen crud from.


I stand corrected Gory. I didn't think of that. I guess I was thinking more indoor use.


----------

